# Fall Memory Lane



## Howard Gordon (Oct 27, 2017)

Great meet, good weather. Lots of high-end bikes, mid range bikes and starter bikes changing hands. Something for everyone! Lots of rare parts for all collectible bicycles. This boy came home happy with a new bike, see last pictures. Many thanks to Harvey, Lisa, Jerry and Sonny from Memory Lane for hosting another super fun, end of season meet.  Still havin fun! Howard.


----------



## kreika (Oct 27, 2017)

Dang if good weather is gloves and puffy jackets I’d hate to see bad weather.  Looks like tons of fun. Thanks for posting!!!!


----------



## Howard Gordon (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Howard Gordon (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## ratrodzrcool (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks for posting very cool !

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 27, 2017)

Thanks for posting Howard. A lot of familiar faces there. Looks like Joe scored with that sweet Ranger. @catfish is that your 26X? See you guys next Spring. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Thanks for posting Howard. A lot of familiar faces there. Looks like Joe scored with that sweet Ranger. @catfish is that your 26X? See you guys next Spring. V/r Shawn




It was mine. Sold it.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 27, 2017)

Great pictures Howard! Thanks.

Anyone know if Jerry of MLC's still has that early one of only two known 1961 Corvette 5 speed?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 27, 2017)

Thank you for posting Howard!  It looks like you got the Blue Bird you were after, congrats!  Keep having fun!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 28, 2017)

Very nice pics @Howard Gordon !!


----------



## kreika (Oct 28, 2017)

Did the red and black no-nose sell? Great bike!!!


----------



## rideahiggins (Oct 28, 2017)

I didn't make to this one. First ML swap I've missed in like 9 years. My truck broke down Thursday, three miles from home. Still not fixed.


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 28, 2017)

thanks for all the great pictures ,glade to see you got the blue bird Howard


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 28, 2017)

kreika said:


> Did the red and black no-nose sell? Great bike!!!



Sold minutes after it was unloaded, along with the Robin.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Oct 30, 2017)

any good swaps like that in the S.F. Bay Area?  I've only been to one, at a bike shop in the south bay who's name I forget. it had late model stuff as well.


----------



## catfish (Oct 30, 2017)

pedal_junky said:


> Sold minutes after it was unloaded, along with the Robin.




Another reason why people need to go to this swap meet.


----------

